# Honda HS720



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Honda has introduced a new model of single stage snow throwers to their line this year. I've looked at them at a couple of dealers, but the opportunity to use one hasn't come up yet, and I haven't talked to anyone who has.

Any members here purchased one? Wondering what the impressions are and how it compares to previous models offered by Honda.


http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/single-stage-snowthrowers


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

welcome back sir


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Been lurking around every now and again. Haven't had reliable and consistent internet connection on top of having waaaay too many other things going on.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Been lurking around every now and again. Haven't had reliable and consistent internet connection on top of having waaaay too many other things going on.


I hope your internet connection isn't as bad as this att wireless crap I have here


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Been lurking around every now and again. Haven't had reliable and consistent internet connection on top of having waaaay too many other things going on.


 you still have sorry no longer active in your sig.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Honda has introduced a new model of single stage snow throwers to their line this year. I've looked at them at a couple of dealers, but the opportunity to use one hasn't come up yet, and I haven't talked to anyone who has.
> 
> Any members here purchased one? Wondering what the impressions are and how it compares to previous models offered by Honda.


Honda has a couple of service tips for the HS720 that address a couple of concerns:

1. Handlebar bolts should be tightened to a torque of 52 in-lbs. Overt-tightening the bolts can result in excessive vibration in the handlebars.

2. Models with the Snow Director control may have some stiffness when trying to rotate the chute. Pull back on the rubber gasket around the base of the chute and apply some silicone spray. 

Honda has advised their dealers to double-check these points when doing the initial set-up and pre-delivery inspection. The factory (Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC) will remedy these issues prior to the next production run.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Robert, I'd heard of those points. Last I'd talked to my local dealer back in Illinois, he only had one left on his show room.

If anyone here has one, and has put it to use, I hope they jump in and give us a review.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

Very interested in hearing about this machine myself. Santa needs to bring my Dad a new snowblower in 2 weeks and I have yet to decide what to buy. This one is on the list.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Miwo76 did an excellent review of his first impressions, with great detail of the reasons he decided on the HS720, over in the Honda Forum.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-new-honda-hs720-owner-first-impressions.html


----------

